
Haskell Application Server: in-memory transactional applications - jaggederest
http://happs.org/HAppS/README.html
======
jaggederest
I'm planning on doing something fun with this in the next couple of months.

I think the ideal app here is a high-throughput, small-message app. Seems like
I need to make a twitter clone...

